# Windows error 8024402F Fix?



## Melvis (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi guys, 

as the title says Ive got a laptop in with the error code ok 8024402F which is the error when windows fails to get new windows updates. Ive googled the issue many times before and fixed it a few times before but I have forgot how to do it again  I know all you have to do is delete two registry files reboot and off it goes but I cant find the site where I found to do that.

So if anyone can help me out real quick would be great, i need this laptop out of my hair ASAP.

The computer is running Windows 7 HP 64

The fixit tool does not work.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 4, 2013)

You tried setting to not get updates then rebooting and then turning it back on ?


I did come across this too, but only gives a MAYBE fix LMAO.
http://windows.microsoft.com/is-IS/windows7/Windows-Update-error-80244016-8024402f-or-c80003fa

Time for bed GL.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 4, 2013)

AsRock said:


> You tried setting to not get updates then rebooting and then turning it back on ?
> 
> 
> I did come across this too, but only gives a MAYBE fix LMAO.
> ...



No I haven't but ill give it ago lol. I have done the usual by going into services and restarting it in there, no good.

Yea ive tried that link before no go, but thanks


----------



## AsRock (Oct 4, 2013)

Here some post on what some one claimed of worked

I had the same problem with mine but I managed to fix the problem myself and heres how i did it
click on your time and date (bottom right) then a windows should pop up, click on the link 'change date and time settings'. on the date and time window click on the internet time tab, click on Change settings button, then click on the 'update now' button, then click ok and exit the windows and now try your update.

Maybe ?, if you read further down it goes on about a reg fix.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971058



Seems like some had some luck in this thread
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...s-update/d675d686-277d-4fcb-a588-229aa36bedc5


----------



## Jimmy6 (Dec 2, 2013)

You can fix this problem easily please follow the steps which is using in this video "youtu.be/TXW64QDpGoI"


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 2, 2013)

See if Microsoft's Fix it Tool can correct the problem. Last time it fixed it for me when i was repairing a laptop for a friend. 

http://fixitcenter.support.microsoft.com/Portal/Assets/Html/Help/en-US/downloading.html


----------

